# Cuisine (Supermoquette) et Nems (Patochman) : on fusionne.



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité?
Sérieux... C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Moi oui.

Je roule aussi mes collègues dans la farine...


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité?
> Sérieux... C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps...



 Oui, et faire des sushi aussi .


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Salut, vous avez une cuisine ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Ah, ouiiiiiii... C'est vrai ; les sushis, ça calme aussi  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

Tu veux te faire inviter toi?


----------



## Fulvio (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité?
> Sérieux... C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps...


 
Ne lui répondez pas ! Il pourrait très bien être des stups :mouais:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

C'est une question de nana ça non ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question de nana ça non ?



Et ça, c'est une question *c..*


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

cul ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Il faut préciser... Une cuisine intégrée et super équipée, où simplement un pièce de la maison consacrée à la confection des repas? PArce que si la question reste dans le vague, moi je peux pas répondre... C'est vrai, quoi ; les gens se fouttent de plus en plus de la précision, et moi, ça me fout carrément en l'air... Alors que si la question est précise et suffisamment nuancée ; et bien là, ça devient un véritable plaisir d'y répondre... Mais que voulez-vous ; les gens s'en fichent de plus en plus, de la précision et de la nuance... Monde de merde!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne lui répondez pas ! Il pourrait très bien être des stups :mouais:





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui.
> 
> Je roule aussi mes collègues dans la farine...



Surement un message codé ...  :hein:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et ça, c'est une question *c..*


 Pourquoi l'évidence est certaine ? 

 ...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

J'ai une cuisine d'été... l'hiver je mange pas...


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

Argothian, adresse toi directement à la personne concernée par M.P


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, vous avez une cuisine ?



...oui !
c'est top ce thread, les efforts intellectuels y sont limitès.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Avec ce sujet y'en a "un" qui va pas être content j'en compte au moins 6!!!!!!!




Argothian, franchement, t'es vraiment si con que çà ou tu le fais exprès ? Tu as un empan mnésique limité à moins de 24h ma parole ?
Allume ton 2ième neurone(1) de temps à autre ... 


(1) citation de Golf.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Argothian, adresse toi directement à la personne concernée par M.P




Argothian, psssst, regarde là, ici, concentre toi ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

finn au lieu de modérer tu veux pas répondre à la question ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> finn au lieu de modérer tu veux pas répondre à la question ?



Je vais me répéter ; mais cette question ne me semble pas assez précise et nuancée...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Finn, ce serait bien le genre à avoir une cuisine, tordu comme je le connais...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

Arff   oui et elle est super crade mais je n'incrimine personne


----------



## Pifou (9 Août 2005)

J'vais être précis pour faire plaisir à _PATOCHMAN_  : personnellement, j'ai 5 cousines et 2 cousins ...

Ok, je sors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, vous avez une cuisine ?




Finaolement ca rejoint le sujet des arts martiaux avec les pratiques masturbatoires non ? Un p'tit peu quand meme


----------



## al02 (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, vous avez une cuisine ?


Oui  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Certe dans la cuisine c'est assez amusant


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certe dans la cuisine c'est assez amusant



comme tu dis, en plus notre cuisine est une des plus grande pièce de la maison, 
donc la table est grande et la crème chantilly pas trop loin :rose:


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

...ah tiens "La cuisine" est en retrd d'une page sur "Art Martiaux" là.....faut réagir !  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

entre la cuisine de SM, le ninja qui bloque sur le bouddhisme et les arts martiaux....
manquait plus que ça....

non, les nems ça me gave....mais les sushis j'adore....
(j'ai bon, dit Patoch, j'ai bon....!!!???)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Ici c'est un sujet sérieux ! déjà 5 membres ont admis en posséder une !

Edith : 6...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, vous avez une cuisine ?



*Oui!*



...


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité?
> Sérieux... C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps...











Je reste sur ma prudente réserve.

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité ?



La sérénité peut-être pas. Mais jadis, l'inspiration...


----------



## jean-lou (9 Août 2005)

Roulez les nems ou les sushis ne me détend absolument pas !!!!

Les manger par contre !!!   

JEanlOu


----------



## Fulvio (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, vous avez une cuisine ?


 
Oui, mais j'y suis interdit de séjour suite à une sordide histoire de détournement de nems congelées.


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Oui!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, ben, t'as pas joint une photo de ta belle cuisine avec ta superbe pendule, dommage. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais j'y suis interdit de séjour suite à une sordide histoire de détournement de nems congelées.



...ben c'est pour ta santé....ce n'est pas prudent de gober des nems congélés sans les décongeler


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

j'vous raconte pas l'engueulée que j'ai mis a mon colloc quand il aversé une sauce aigre-douce sur ses tortellinis alors restez dans l'sujet svp


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Roulez les nems ou les sushis ne me détend absolument pas !!!!
> 
> Les manger par contre !!!
> 
> JEanlOu



ben, meme pas, a la limite le saké qui va avec , je dis pas......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Mais la question essentielle c'est roulés comment tes nems ? Sous les aisselles, entre les cuisses ? Parce qu'il y a une grande différence de parfums et de saveurs et ça relaxe pas de la même façon !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La sérénité peut-être pas. Mais jadis, l'inspiration...


Oui jadis... tu as beaucoup baissé depuis, un problème ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oh, ben, t'as pas joint une photo de ta belle cuisine avec ta superbe pendule, dommage.
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




chutttttt.... il faudrait que je l'enleve ma pendule pour prendre la photo et du coup, on verrait le clou...

mais je sais que tu l'aimes cette pendule.....
je vais a Marseille ce week end, tu veux que je t'en ramene une...?.


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

Pit





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> je vais a Marseille ce week end, tu veux que je t'en ramene une...?.



:affraid: Ah non, merci bien :affraid:

Bon, allez restons dans le sujet:
Supermoquette, as-tu une cuisine toi, et qu'est que tu y fais dedans?

:love:


----------



## Pifou (9 Août 2005)

Bon, si c'est un sujet sérieux alors :mouais: , j'ai moi aussi une cuisine, montée avec mes petites mains d'ailleurs :style: La preuve en images


----------



## Nobody (9 Août 2005)

Je n'ai jamais roulé ni nems ni sushis. 

Par contre, 
j'ai déjà roulé carosse, 
j'ai roulé ma bosse, 
j'ai roulé mes clopes, 
j'ai roulé dessous la table (surtout!), 
j'ai roulé des pierres, 
j'ai roulé des pelles, 
j'ai roulé les "r", 
j'ai roulé-boulé,
et je peux vous dire que tout ça ne m'a pas détendu de la même manière.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Merci de ta contribution ! je vais bientôt pouvoir en faire une galerie !


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette, as-tu une cuisine toi, et qu'est que tu y fais dedans?
> 
> :love:



non, ne pose pas de question comme ça.....
pense a la Charte....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Aaaahhhhhhh... Je suis content, parce qu'il y a plein de monde qui vient dans mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops... :love:  :love:  :love:
J'aime bien me faire des amis qui pensent comme moi sur le Bar... Les autres, je leur enverai des MP d'insultes... Quelle belle journée!!!


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Ah ben moi j'en ai une toute neuve de cuisine équipée, elle a 1 mois et demi. 
Et je m'en sers !  
Parce que j'aime la bonne bouffe, et donc j'aime cuisiner. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhhhh... Je suis content, parce qu'il y a plein de monde qui vient dans mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops... :love:  :love:  :love:
> J'aime bien me faire des amis qui pensent comme moi sur le Bar... Les autres, je leur enverai des MP d'insultes... Quelle belle journée!!!




dis, tu veux etre mon ami...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dis, tu veux etre mon ami...?



Toi, je t'ai reconnu, l'ours Mathurin!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je t'ai reconnu, l'ours Mathurin!




M****, je suis demasqué.....
mais, je peux quand meme t'en****....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette, as-tu une cuisine toi, et qu'est que tu y fais dedans?
> 
> :love:


Oui j'en ai une mais sans gaz (merci la suisse et sa cuisine électrique de merde). J'y fais de délicieux plats (j'ai pas de copine en ce moment, la charte est sauf )


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en ai une mais sans gaz (merci la suisse et sa cuisine électrique de merde). J'y fais de délicieux plats (j'ai pas de copine en ce moment, la charte est sauf )



on l'a echappé belle....


----------



## dool (9 Août 2005)

Les nems, ça a une forme oblongue, et moi tout ce qui a une forme oblongue, ça me détend !

Le palpé-roulé aussi ça me détend !

Pinaise j'suis pas sûre d'avoir bien répondu.....


  :love:


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on l'a echappé belle....



..pourquoi ?  ça aurait donné quoi ? :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhhhh... Je suis content, parce qu'il y a plein de monde qui vient dans mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops... :love: :love: :love:
> J'aime bien me faire des amis qui pensent comme moi sur le Bar... Les autres, je leur enverai des MP d'insultes... Quelle belle journée!!!


 
Shit. Non non, je ne parle pas de rouler quelque chose. Je dis ça pour ça:




			
				je suis une machine radine sur les points de réput' a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.
> ​


 
Sinon, retirons-nous sur la pointe des pieds et laissons Patoch' et Stook: un couple se forme...


----------



## dool (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en ai une mais sans gaz (merci la suisse et sa cuisine électrique de merde). J'y fais de délicieux plats (j'ai pas de copine en ce moment, la charte est sauf )



Si c'est pas une invitation ça ???!!!  


Pti mot discret : t'as un bateau ? 
  :love:


----------



## Nobody (9 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les nems, ça a une forme oblongue, et moi tout ce qui a une forme oblongue, ça me détend !
> 
> Le palpé-roulé aussi ça me détend !
> 
> ...


 
Elle avait de ces yeux un vrai chat abyssin
Et ses seins deux sphères
Entre lesquelles j'abandonnais deux mois de salaire
Pour y rouler mon pauvre joint


Tssss....

Gainsbourg, quand même... faut se lever tôt pour écrire mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Ouéééééééééé!!!! ...Mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops a finalement atteint les deux pages :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:
Je savais que le roulage de nems était un sujet passionnant   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, retirons-nous sur la pointe des pieds et laissons Patoch' et Stook: un couple se forme...



mais il sait deja que je l'aime mon Patoch.....:love:......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais il sait deja que je l'aime mon Patoch.....:love:......



Tiens j'entends la musique de la boum là !


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'entends la musique de la boum là !


 Dreaaaams
Are my realityyyyy 
....


----------



## Nobody (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouéééééééééé!!!! ...Mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops a finalement atteint les deux pages :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:
> Je savais que le roulage de nems était un sujet passionnant :love: :love: :love:


 
C'est clair: rouler des nems, c'est comme la reproduction de l'herpéton tentaculé, ça intéresse au moins, disons une personne sur euh... mille? Dix mille? Non?

C'était vraiment très courageux. Live without a net en quelque sorte. Quel talent, quelle maitrise, quelle audace, quelle jolie fille qui passe dans ma rue.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dreaaaams
> Are my realityyyyy
> ....


The only kind of reaaaaaaaaaaal fantasyyyyyyyyyyyyy ... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (9 Août 2005)

..je me rappelle pls ! il ya une scéne dans la cuisine dans le film ? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

tiens, on fait des nems dans la cuisine maintenant....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, on fait des nems dans la cuisine maintenant....



Question d'hygiène sans doute ...


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2005)

Postez ici vos plus belles photos : "je roule des nems dans ma cuisine". Top, départ de la galerie.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Question d'hygiène sans doute ...



ça depend de la cuisine.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

Dans mon nouvel appart, j'ai une cuisine rose saumon laquée... :affraid: une horreur.

Faut que je repeigne tout ça... je ferai une photo pour vous montrer...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça depend de la cuisine.....



Tu fais ce que tu veux dans ta cuisine ... 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet, oui j'ai une cuisine et j'y roule mes nems. Pour les photos dans le feu de l'action c'est pour bientôt !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon nouvel appart, j'ai une cuisine rose saumon laquée... :affraid: une horreur.
> 
> Faut que je repeigne tout ça... je ferai une photo pour vous montrer...



C'est peut-être pas nécessaire de nous infliger ça ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Postez ici vos plus belles photos : "je roule des nems dans ma cuisine". Top, départ de la gallerie.



waow.....en voila une idée....


Teaser:

*plus fort que la gallerie de portrait de Jahrom....
plus fort que la gallerie du forum,
Attention, voila:
 la gallerie: Vous roulant des nems dans la cuisine......*
_une idée originale du cercle®....._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow.....en voila une idée....
> 
> 
> Teaser:
> ...



mais t'es dans le cercle, Stook? J'avais pas vu...
Moi j'ai postulé il y a bien longtemps, mais j'avais oublié dis donc!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow.....en voila une idée....
> 
> 
> Teaser:
> ...


Oui ; mais non... Là, on n'est plus dans le sujet de mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops .

Je suis déçu, mais déééééééçu


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

Remarque mon sujet est en premier dans le titre, looser. Mais j'attend vos photos !


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; mais non... Là, on n'est plus dans le sujet de mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops .
> 
> Je suis déçu, mais déééééééçu



Dis-moi ... Les petits doigts boudinés c'est à force de rouler des nems ou pas ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es dans le cercle, Stook? J'avais pas vu...
> Moi j'ai postulé il y a bien longtemps, mais j'avais oublié dis donc!...



je pense que si j'y etais je le saurai....
donc je pense pas....

moi aussi, j'y avais postulé , il y a longtemps, longtemps.....
maintenant quand je revois ma demande, pitin® que je rigole....
c'est d'une tristesse....



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; mais non... Là, on n'est plus dans le sujet de mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'ai ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops .
> 
> Je suis déçu, mais déééééééçu



t'inquiete, on l'aime ton sujet, on l'aime......:love:....


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow.....en voila une idée....
> 
> 
> Teaser:
> ...



Ce n'est pas en lisant de travers et en racontant n'importe quoi que tu vas entrer dans le cercle, haut lieu littéraire, Stook.

Je n'ai pas écrit : "la galerie des nems dans la cuisine", mais "vous, roulant des nems dans la cuisine".

J'ajouterais qu'à défaut de nems il est possible également de rouler des rollmops et/ou des nioubs, selon la disponibilité des ingrédients au moment de la prise de vue.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas en lisant de travers et en racontant n'importe quoi que tu vas entrer dans le cercle, haut lieu littéraire, Stook.
> 
> Je n'ai pas écrit : "la galerie des nems dans la cuisine", mais "vous, roulant des nems dans la cuisine".
> 
> J'ajouterais qu'à défaut de nems il est possible également de rouler des rollmops et/ou des nioubs, selon la disponibilité des ingrédients au moment de la prise de vue.




la modification a ete faite.....
excuse moi pour ce petit detournement ...
comment ai-je pu modifier une de tes citations....
malheur....



tiens, puisque tu es la...je voulais te demander, 
vu qu'a 3500posts (environ, ça change tout le temps) on peut te tutoyer....(pas avant...!!!)
quand on a plus de posts que toi, on te fait la bise....


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, puisque tu es la...je voulais te demander,
> vu qu'a 3500posts (environ, ça change tout le temps) on peut te tutoyer....(pas avant...!!!)
> quand on a plus de posts que toi, on te fait la bise....



Dans ces cas là, Sonnyboy me représente. Tu peux essayer de l'embrasser si tu veux : il adore ca, surtout dans la cuisine.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là, Sonnyboy me représente. Tu peux essayer de l'embrasser si tu veux : il adore ca, surtout dans la cuisine.



non, il va encore vouloir me fourrer.......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, il va encore vouloir me fourrer.......



Dis tout de suite que t'aimes pas ça ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dis tout de suite que t'aimes pas ça ..



je n'oserai pas....mais a force, ça irrite....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je n'oserai pas....mais a force, ça irrite....



Mixa bébé c'est pas fait pour les chiens ... Ou alors les teckels ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mixa bébé c'est pas fait pour les chiens ... Ou alors les teckels ...



merci du conseil......
mais je prefere faire a l'ancienne, avec un peu de Talc....


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci du conseil......
> mais je prefere faire a l'ancienne, avec un peu de Talc....



Alors attention ... Si c'est pratiqué dans la cuisine, ne surtout pas confondre avec la farine ... Ca fait des grumeaux après.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

C'est quoi ces hors-sujets ??? ce thread m'appartient encore a 50%


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alors attention ... Si c'est pratiqué dans la cuisine, ne surtout pas confondre avec la farine ... Ca fait des grumeaux après.



c'est pour ça que mes crepes ont ce gout si degueu......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces hors-sujets ??? ce thread m'appartient encore a 50%



Je parle encore  de cuisine ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ces hors-sujets ??? ce thread m'appartient encore a 50%



houps, pardon....on ne floodera qu'a 50% alors, en attendant de voir comment le prend Patoch...
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité?
> Sérieux... C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps...




est que ça cuit dans le micro-onde?


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

Tu peux toujours essayer ! 
Et oublie pas les photos, histoire que l'on voit ce que ça donne !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours essayer !
> Et oublie pas les photos, histoire que l'on voit ce que ça donne !




heummmm ........je peux tricher?   

je descends en bas les acheter au  meilleur resto chinois de la ville     

calimero connait, il confirmera !!!


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que ça cuit dans le micro-onde?



Si oui, c'est dans mes cordes !


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heummmm ........je peux tricher?
> 
> je descends en bas les acheter au  meilleur resto chinois de la ville



Pfff ! Ceux-là sont déjà cuits... ce serait juste un réchauffage !
Et puis si ce sont les meilleurs de la ville ce serait dommage...


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Août 2005)

Bien, je suis dans ma cuisine et je fais des sushis, miam. 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je descends en bas les acheter au  meilleur resto chinois de la ville
> calimero connait, il confirmera !!!


Désolé je ne peux confirmer, je n'ai pas été y manger. 
Et puis de toute manière, j'ai préfèrer manger un plat de Rigatoni à la sauce rosée. :love:
C'est un pur régal.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a-t-il des Mac users qui trouvent dans le fait de rouler des nems une certaine sérénité?
> Sérieux... C'est une question que je me pose depuis longtemps...




*Ben, je me poserais plutôt *
la question au sujet des pétards...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je ne peux confirmer, je n'ai pas été y manger.




pffffffff      en plus tu m'en as parlé la derniere fois
tu avais l'air  de bien connaitre mon avenue !!!  




oui lumai , du rechaufage sinon pourquoi j'ai demandé si je peux
tricher avec un micro-onde  ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2005)

Si j'avais manger dans tous les restaurants se trouvant dans les avenues que je connais... 
En plus je mange pas chinois.


----------



## al02 (11 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si c'est un sujet sérieux alors :mouais: , *j'ai moi aussi une cuisine, montée avec mes petites mains d'ailleurs :style: La preuve en images*



Ben non, ce n'est pas un sujet sérieux, c'est juste pour plaisanter !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, ce n'est pas un sujet sérieux, c'est juste pour plaisanter !!



Que nenni!!! Avant qu'il ne soit fusionné avec la parodie de thread de supermoquette, mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'avais ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops, était tout ce qu'il a de plus sérieux...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

J'ai pas pu rouler ma tortilla hier soir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu rouler ma tortilla hier soir



Ho my Gooooood!!!! ... Monde de merde!


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2005)

Bon, histoire de... je mets la mienne aussi.
Précisions, elle est pas finie, je dois encore poser la frise de plafond, et les rideaux. 

Coté A





Coté B


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni!!! Avant qu'il ne soit fusionné avec la parodie de thread de supermoquette, mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'avais ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops, était tout ce qu'il a de plus sérieux...



...ben ça vait l'air vachement d'aller bien ensemble...sous d'autres latitudes on a même fusionné 4 sujets ensembles...
je crois que ça parlait d'un problème [Edit] à cause de nems roulés dessus, dans la cuisine parce que c'était une tradition boudhiste très connue...mais bon , oui c'est vrai, après c'était un peu dur à suivre....   :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

clair j'ai jamais fais de nems !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> clair j'ai jamais fais de nems !


Tu serais plutôt du genre à fourrer ton nem dans les affaires des autres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais plutôt du genre à fourrer ton nem dans les affaires des autres...


Il est hors de question de faire tomber mon beau thread tout neuf, que j'avais ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops, dans le graveleux!!!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

T'inquiètes je prépare la gallerie  des cuisines des membres


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais plutôt du genre à fourrer ton nem dans les affaires des autres...



...ben on en revient à la technique de base qui consiste à le rouler sur une cuisse
   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, histoire de... je mets la mienne aussi.
> Précisions, elle est pas finie, je dois encore poser la frise de plafond, et les rideaux.
> 
> Coté A
> ...




T'es libre la semaine prochaine pour des travaux dans la mienne?


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'es libre la semaine prochaine pour des travaux dans la mienne?


Alors...
1) Je suis toujours pris ! :love:
2) Je pense pas qu'on habite le même coin ! 
3) J'ai la mienne à finir, puis mes volets à refaire, les placards des chambres à finir, etc...

Conclusion : Tu te passeras de moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Alors...
> 1) Je suis toujours pris ! :love:



L'esxcuse à deux balles



> 2) Je pense pas qu'on habite le même coin !



L'excuse à deux balles



> 3) J'ai la mienne à finir, puis mes volets à refaire, les placards des chambres à finir, etc...
> 
> Conclusion : Tu te passeras de moi.



L'excuse à deux balles


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

Fiche Atlas (fameux editeur de fiche de cuisine ... entre autre ) vous dirait que rouler des nems dans sa cuisine est un vrai plaisir ... et une excellente methode de relaxation   
ps :fiche tu devrais ralentir sur les nems .... ton double menton commence a se voir  

                       ......................................................................................


Moi par contre , la seul et unique fois ou j'ai roulé des nems dans ma cuisine , il a fallut que je me remémore toutes mes lecons d'aikido :
- laisser venir l'attaquante .... la galette de riz ...c'est elle qu'a commencé !!! 
- utiliser sa force ...... elle n'en avait aucune , faut tout faire soit même  
- la faire rouler par une simple pichnette ... elle y mettait beaucoup de mauvaise volonté
bref , elles collaient au torchon , trop ou pas assez humide *et le pliage ... * façon origami sinon ça ressemble a rien ..... :casse:
BON  MAIS EN FIN DE COMPTE Y RESSEMBLAIENT PAS A GRAND CHOSE MES NEMS MAIS J'ETAIS SUPER SEREINE EN LES MANGEANT ..... 3h de combat dans la cuisine ...... 5mn de bonheur dans la bouche ..... comme pour tout !!!!!  :love:


----------



## mado (13 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et faire des sushi aussi .



Ça me rappelle une promesse


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

Hep vous là bas...

Croyez qu'on vous a pas vu ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> L'esxcuse à deux balles
> L'excuse à deux balles
> L'excuse à deux balles


En tout çà fait 6 balles non ? 
Bon la frise est posée, va falloir penser au rideaux désormais. :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une promesse


 Quant tu veux ...


----------



## Lila (16 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Moi par contre , la seul et unique fois ou j'ai roulé des nems dans ma cuisine , il a fallut que je me remémore toutes mes lecons d'aikido :
> - laisser venir l'attaquante .... la galette de riz ...c'est elle qu'a commencé !!!
> - utiliser sa force ...... elle n'en avait aucune , faut tout faire soit même
> - la faire rouler par une simple pichnette ... elle y mettait beaucoup de mauvaise volonté
> ...



...présentées comme ça, tes leçons de cuisinartmartiaux vont rencontrer un succès fou !  :love: 
un savant mélange qui va mettre au chômage, à la fois Jean Pierre Coffe, Maité et david Douillet
   
Théme de la prochaine émission : Saucisse-Purée !!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

SUSHI PARTY

:love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> SUSHI PARTY
> 
> :love::love::love:



Aaaaaaah ; mon beau thread presque tout neuf, que j'avais ouvert tout seul, avec mes petits doigts boudinés sur mon clavier plein de cendres de clops retrouve de sa superbe et sa vocation cullinaire asiatique d'origine  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> SUSHI PARTY
> 
> :love::love::love:




waoaw.....t'as le style..........

tiens, en parlant de Sushi....hop... ...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Je me cite parce que voilà ... 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au début j'ai failli crier à la pub mensongère vu que tu ne faisais que des makis, mais tu te rattrapes sur la fin avec tes sushis !
> 
> :love:


----------



## Nobody (4 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> SUSHI PARTY
> 
> :love::love::love:


 
'tain, ça m'excitait plutôt jusqu'à ce qu'elle commence à le couper en petits tronçons...
:affraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, ça m'excitait plutôt jusqu'à ce qu'elle commence à le couper en petits tronçons...
> :affraid:




héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé


----------

